# CoD Server findet map nicht



## pyr0t0n (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Ich hoffe das mir hier geholfen werden kann, nachdem ich im Inet vergeblich gesucht habe. Also folgendes:

Ich habe mehrere CoD server auf einem Linux root laufen, es funktioniert bei allen Usern bis auf einen da tritt beim Starten immer folgender fehler auf laug log datei

can`t find map "mp_carentan" welches eine standard map ist.

Bei allen anderen Benutzern funktioniert es nur bei diesem einem halt nicht.
Ich hatte den Server ein paar mal am laufen und als ich dann nen mapchange gemacht habe, hat sich der Server aufgehängt und in der log stand die selbe zeile.

Ich hoffe hier kann mir wer helfen.

Mfg
ie


----------



## generador (15. Juli 2005)

findet er nur die eine Map nicht oder wird garkeine gefunden


----------



## pyr0t0n (15. Juli 2005)

Er startet mit einer map und beim mpwechsel schmiert er ab und sagt das er die map nicht findet... das ist der stand bis her.

Starten, läuft, mapwechsel, absturz....

halt mit dem fehler das er die maps net findet... aber über HLSW werden die maps angezeigt also denke ich doch mal das sie auch vorhanden sind. lässt sich aber auch nur mit genau einer map starten.


----------



## Victorianer (18. Juli 2005)

Schau am Besten mal im Ordner ob die Map wirklich da ist, ansonsten überprüf nochmal den Eintrag in der Config ob da die Map richtig geschrieben ist.

Bin mir ziemlich sicher das es nichts mit Linux an sich zu tun hat, weil alle andern Maps gehen etc.


----------



## pyr0t0n (18. Juli 2005)

ja das ist es ja es sind ja alles pk3 files die geöfnet werden es gibt keinen ordner maps...

und bei alles anderen server funktionierts nur mit dem einen nicht obwohls das selbe paket ist wie auf den anderen server.
Wird ja alles vom Webinterface installiert.


----------

